# SEPOS Show at Longwood Gardens 2009



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

Stand back!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't had time to download all the photos from my camera, I have some nice masdies for later, and of course I'll post slippers later. Enjoy!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome photos, Eric!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 29, 2009)

Eric - those are great photos!!! Thanks for taking the time to share them. Looking forward to seeing more masdies; I think I love them. :smitten:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2009)

almost as good as being there...NOT...but better than nothing...thanks for sharing Eric. So, what did you buy?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> almost as good as being there...NOT...but better than nothing...thanks for sharing Eric. So, what did you buy?


I agree!


----------



## snow (Mar 30, 2009)

great pictures eric.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pictures Eric!!! Are u sure you are the one who took them???oke:oke:oke:

Thank you very much for sharing!!!

Can you/anyone tell me what is this plant in the circle??? TY


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

My haul from show


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

THan, it's pleurothallis aff. martae. There are a bunch of large leaf, frog type pleuros, they get very big and I have seen the leaves grow at 50mm per day.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2009)

Great photos! My wife has renewed her crush on Masdevallias right now.
Hope all is well. Clark


----------



## paphreek (Mar 30, 2009)

Great photos, Eric!


----------



## Elena (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, Eric, they are great. Looking forward seeing more!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

I should be finished in a couple more posts. Some paphs:


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 30, 2009)

very very nice photos


----------



## Elena (Mar 30, 2009)

Neat sangii and that Kabuki Moon is just :smitten:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2009)

What's that second last paph with the cool veiny pouch - is that sangii?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you had fun with your camera, Eric. Good job! And thanks for the tour.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 31, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> What's that second last paph with the cool veiny pouch - is that sangii?



Yup, its a sangii!

Awesime photos, Eric!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> THan, it's pleurothallis aff. martae. There are a bunch of large leaf, frog type pleuros, they get very big and I have seen the leaves grow at 50mm per day.



TY you for the info Eric!!!!

You bought many goodies!!!! Hehe... Happy growing!!! I wish you lots of blooms!!!

The paphs, masdies etc you photoed are great!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2009)

:clap: :clap: WTG Eric!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, last photos: enjoy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the Phrag pics!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2009)

No problem, I wish someone would turn the sideways ones the right way up.


----------



## Elena (Mar 31, 2009)

You can do that in Photobucket, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm at work and we're restricted from sharing websites, I have to cert that I'm doing it for work.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the great pics, Eric!


----------



## cwt (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Eric, looks great!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 31, 2009)

More great photos! Eric - great job. :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures, Eric!!! Thanks for sharing!!! You have become really great in photoshooting!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanx.  Actually, I think the light is the most important factor the camera didn't act too badly this time.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2009)

super pictures Eric!!!! Am I wrong in thinking that you bought this priced Jumellia and all of those masdies??? Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for the great photos, dude.


----------



## Roly0217 (Apr 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I should be finished in a couple more posts. Some paphs:



Could you please tell me which are these two beauties ??? I'm:drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

Paph. sangii and hainanense, the sangii is from Piping Rock and the hainanense I photo'd because it had a lot of diff colors.


----------

